# Pompano



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Gents I signed up here because will be in Pcola for about a week starting this coming friday and would really like to try and catch some pompano. 

We usually fish in SW La. in and between Sabine and Calcasieu Lakes and in the surf. Great fishing over there be happy to help about locations if anyone plans to go over there.

Been reading the threads good info from you guys thanks for that!

I know most folks don't want to actually "say" where fishing spots are but I am at least going to ask! 

My better half will be helping her daughter settle in her new home there, (military) so I will have some time to fish and really want to put some pompano in the freezer.

I will be there this coming Friday, I see the wind is going to turn so it will probably be rough and muddy, can't see beyond Sunday on the charts.

If anyone wants to meet an old coot with some fish slime in his bones I would sure like some help finding out what is up with the Pompano. I take some decent pics sometimes and would be happy to take some print quality pics of you in exchange for some help locating some decent spots to fish. Plus Im a mean chef too and can bring it big time to the table so a lot can happen that is fun and I hope to get in on some fishin action over there!

Here are a few pics from over in La. this past year in the surf and in the channel when the flounder were running out in the fall run. Enjoy!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I"m off next weekend ,and I plan on doing some pompano fishing out at johnson"s beach. I don"t know what day yet ,but you are welcome to come along .


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Those are some fine catches..


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Grouperk let me look at these here maps a bit.

Thanks that area of La. is a fine place to fish.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Just looking at this subsurface shoreline I am sure that it changes all the time and was wondering if these pockets or the line that defines them have anything to do with better fishing? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

hhhmmmm turns out her new home is in the Treasure Hill Park area so I am pretty close to that beach and will be checking it out!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Does Big Lagoon Rec area have a good many birds in it?
I love messing with them too.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dude thats some nice flatties!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

There are plenty of blue herons and several different types of sand pipers & turns and seagulls and we have brown pelicans.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Man them flatties commin out of the pass at Calcasieu lake is unbelievable and I plan to be there on the full moon in October EVERY year from now on. It is SOMETHING!!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Last year was my first for that event but not a lot of other guys, they were in there shoulder to shoulder for that, it is really something to be a part of no kiddin.
Next year I have plans for a regular long crappie jig pole on the mud flats there, you dont need a caster, just something to work the bottom in front of you and I am SO lookin forward to trying a jig pole on them this year.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Poles*



Yobenny said:


> Next year I have plans for a regular long crappie jig pole on the mud flats there, you dont need a caster, just something to work the bottom in front of you and I am SO lookin forward to trying a jig pole on them this year.


Never underestimate the power of a crappie(jigger) pole!

I used one when commercial hook-and-line fishing for Pompano. I now use a converted crappie pole as a spinning rod for surf fishing.

They make a wonderful weapon for Sheepshead. With one; you can fish with it straight down to reach beside the pilings while providing enough power to pull the fish out and up without reeling.

No reels to break. either... In fact; no moving parts!

No; I'm not giving away my other fishing gear! :whistling:

They are relatively inexpensive. JMHO C2


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

The problem over there is the skeeters GAWD AWEMIGHTY they got some seriously healthy skeeters over there, you caint fish when the sun aint up unless you have serious protection.


----------

